# Would really like to know true names for cichlids in 75 ???



## jewels2jags (May 6, 2008)

#1 Juvenile Lab hybrid yellowish color with blue purple iridescents 2 inches, fry from unknown fish in tank
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... hester.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... hybrid.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... phino4.jpg
#2 large blueish male African , purchased from LFS mixed tank, Male attitude, yellow egg spots,6 inches, 2 years old
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... Harvey.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... phino5.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... dZebra.jpg
#3Female peacock? Was given from a friend, 3 inches, brownish red color with bars, red and blue tipped fins
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... aYohan.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... 8/LBE4.jpg
#4 unknown juvenile from fry in tank, Silver brown color, bars blue iridescents, male attitude,2 inches
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... BigEye.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... 8/LBE3.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... 08/LBE.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... eacock.jpg
#5 was told was male OB peacock, 5 inches, Blue iridescents, orange, black, was given from a friend
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... acock2.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... eacock.jpg
#6 Ob peacock, 3 to 4 inches, female, muted orange, black mix
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... acock2.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... /Irwin.jpg
#7 Melanchromis auratus?, got from mixed African tank LFS, 4 inches, light and dark blue, same color as when he was 1 inch, quarrelsome
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... idmale.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... Irwin4.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... Irwin2.jpg


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

for any of the ones with mixed parentage or that were born into your tank (assuming mixed parentage) are just called hybrids. Only pure species have "real" names. Also the female peacock types, even if pure, are almost impossible to identify since most females in the peacock group are virtually identical. And the OB peacocks are also hybrids by definition, since the OB coloration was not natural to the Aulonocara genus and was created by mixing in some OB mbuna)

#7 is very likely a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (Maingano).

What are the species in your tank that you do have IDs on? And what is the gender ration for those?


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

MalawiLover said:


> And the OB peacocks are also hybrids by definition, since the OB coloration was not natural to the Aulonocara genus and was created by mixing in some OB mbuna)


And because of that mixed lineage, female OB peacocks can have the blotch markings as well. Don't assume your fish is male. I speak from experience. I learned that lesson when my "male" OB peacock started holding and spitting hybrid fry in my tank.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The OB with the Blue in the head is likely a male. The second OB looks female at this point (only the black, with very light orange, and the anal fin is rounded.) If this fish is over say 3.5-4 inches then it is more like than not a female.


----------



## jewels2jags (May 6, 2008)

http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... idtank.jpg
my 75 gallon mixed tank
Thank you for the explaination on hybrids. I inherited this tank from a friend who moved. My husband was sposed to take it for his turtles, but instead used a waterland tub for that (picture below) and gave me the 75. I wanted puffers but my husband gave me the large blue cichlid and it killed anything I put in with it. So I went to the local LFS and started buying more cichlids so it would be more of an even fight. Bad move, I should have learned more before I started stocking the tank, hindsight is 20/20. They sold me a male lombardio which I have had to get rid of because of Large Blue Cichlid, 2 Jewels (male and female who take part of the tank and hold it to spawn) 1 firemouth(then I found out that hes the wrong biotype)2 convicts (that I gave away)1 Jaguar(*** already moved him to another tank after I learned more )and the elongated fish #7 that I thought was an auratus. Then a nieghbor gave us the 2OB peacocks(said they were both females but I have since seen them spawn) 2 yellow Labs(again said they were females but *** seen them spawn) and the other peacock he said was a female. Now Im finding fry under rocks and I have no idea whos spawning with who. I know I should remove the firemouth but hes hanging tough and acts like he thinks hes an African. The pair of Jewels also need to come out but with the rock wall and all the plants its working for the moment, but I know things will probably blow up sooner or later. I am trying to educate myself for future stocking and I am quite attached to all of the fish. So Im a newby to this hobby and theres my story any advice is appreciated :? 
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... aytime.jpg
75 gallon 
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... allon2.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... time-1.jpg
75 night time
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... /024-1.jpg
husbands turtle pond
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... 8/0252.jpg
pond
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u328 ... 08/028.jpg
pond


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

With the exception of the two jewels and the firemouth, all the remaining fish are harem breeders. One male with several (4-5) females of the same species. With all the singles and pair (just because they circle and drop eggs doesn't mean its a boy and a girl, two females will play spawn with each other and drop eggs) you will have rampant hybrids. With out a group of his own females, every male with try to spawn with any female who's willing.


----------

